# Problemas en la imagen tv daewoo



## lumin (Ene 8, 2007)

hola amigos bueno les cuento que tengo un tv daewoo de 20" ke usa en la fuente el str59041 bueno el modelo no lo se pero mi problema es el sgte:
enciende todo ok pero la pantalla se ve como con los colores corridos sobre todo el rojo y al bajarle el screen es peor y lal apretar el menu por ej el vlolumen que vienen con varias lineas verdes paralelas separadas (IIIIIIIIIII) se ve todo junto esta corrido hacia la derecha, por ej tambien en los rostros se desfasa  hacia la derecha , y le falta contraste aunque se lo de todo, no se sospecho ke pueda ser la pantalla pero no es tan viejo el tv o algun filtro si alguien sabe por favor ayudenme


----------



## farzy (Ene 8, 2007)

a ese falla por lo que comentas es llamada efecto de cola de cometa y comunmente se produce porque el TRC (tubo de rayos catodicos) esta debilitado, es decir que ya esta en sus ultimas de vida util
aunque tambien podria ser alguna causa en que los amplificador de video R,G y B


----------

